
Are Physical Limits All in Our Heads? - danso
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/22/opinion/marathon-eliud-kipchoge-world-record.html
======
gt_
Working for 4 years as a videographer for Snowboarder Magazine convinced me
there is a lot of truth in this claim made by the title. In action sports, the
"head game" is often valued over the physical one and my experiences of both
intimate and high-pressure public scenarios is that it's the most important.

